# FinerDetails - The Next Big Investment.....On going updates.



## Finerdetails

As a head towards the end of my third year, Winter being my time for work and expansion I've decided its time to put FinerDetails into its own work environment. Its a brand new unit, but my plans are in place, and work has already started. Hope to see some subscribers!!! 










Work has already started with aim to be have an official launch Jan 2010!

out with the saw, and 6m by 3m later:










next job, break it up:



















now drag it out:










then dig out the drain, attach my fitments, and make good ready for new concrete:










4.12.09

Spent last night in the unit filling the wash bay:



















You cant really see from the pics, but the fall should ensure all water falls into the drain quite easily. Certainly will only require a quick rinse afterwards to clean up 

17.12.09:

Time for some updates on progress. The landlord has been doing his work and also some little jobs for me, and I've got some stuff done too.

wash bay retaining wall now in, and wash bay wall painted and sealed with various stuff prior to next stage of work:










I spent most of Tuesday up at the unit, spending 7 hours brush painting, and then the devine pleasure of just filling in the gaps with a spray gun:










some befores:










(new block work had already had one coat when wash bay wall was primed as I knew it would need a couple)










and after 9 hours painting:



















more work will be being completed Friday and Sauturday, so more pics later this week 

18.12.09

I good day today, got the jobs done I wanted too, and some extra too  Today the bathroom/toilet has been cleaned and painted, the wash bay retaining wall has has its coat of bit. paint, and the floor has had its first clean with the floor cleaner/scrubber I've hire for the weekend. The extrance door was stained too the other day.




























23rd Dec:

Some more work been done yesterday, the weather really not helping progress, with me digging out in the morning, then the snow can down all morning so I had to take the van back home at noon to make sure it got home:

This is pic as I turn off ther main A-road










so what been done?
- little wall painted with grey sealing paint
- wash bay floor seal fitted
- wash bay had first coat of bitumen paint
- all unit electrics in - massive thanks to the sparkies for their efforts yest! Even my tube heater in the toilet 




























today I'm there doing part one office install.

27.12.09

Its been a very busy few days, lots of work to create and and change some four by two and MDF shets into this skin:



















The sparky then returned today, connected and installed all electrics in the office, and the links around the unit dependant on the office, so I then set too, filled the insulation, and clad the outside with MDF:



















another step closer, hopefully lots more going on next week and a huge push towards the end of Dec deadline for everything to be complete for the New Year!!!!!

Well its New Year's Eve, I've been grafting big time, and just worked as much as I can and had all the help available. So what's been happening?

The office has had 3 caots of paint, inside and out, and I'll show more of that as the work continues on the office, but most of the time hasd been spent building.....



















The MDF intended for the wall got used on the office, so its only a quarter clad at the mo, once its been completely clad I'll show more pics, then its being painted to match the unit 

New Year's Eve:

This morning's work has included emptying the garage at home and moving EVERYTHING up to the. More on that later, just a glimse of the rubber flooring dropped down for now:










and also another little treat 










have a great New Year! 

5th Jan 2010

The weather, like for everyone else, is causing some issues. Tasks and jobs are massively delayed and the shear volume of snow/temps is not helping progress. Some progress is being made, and some teething probs are being ironed out too.

Yesterday I left home at just after 8am:










when I got to the unit things didnt improve as the lock on the massive security gates was frozen solid, but luckily I have my aux power in the van, so extension lead out, heat gun on, and hey presto! same of the the unit entrance door too just to get me in!










There is a lot of what I would class as testiong at the moment, one of those jobs being the ramp, having its first trial with a bit of weight!










to give an idea of how hight the van is, here's one with the Ice Road Detailer next to it 










and lastly just to show how much snow we've got North of Manchester, check this out. 7.30am this morning, i got the van half way from the raod to the Business Centre Gates, run out of traction, gave it full lock, planted the trottle and pulled it horizontal on the slope to ensure I could get back down the slope once i shovelled all the snow for an hour *again[/] arrrrgggghhhh










you can see how the front wheels just spun right as I planted it and danced my way horizontal. 

8th Jan 2010

Boy am I knackered. The cold days are really not helping, that coupeld with the FD van being abandoned at the unit, so I'm on shanky's pony there and back most days....

Last two days have been lots of little jobs being done, all centre around finishing this build:



















Its been completely clad on both sides now, and to give an idea of size, the door is 3m wide by 2.4m high, the whole wall being 11m wide by 3.65m high. Its been a huge job, now just needs painting both sides, so there's my weekend spoken for.....

11.1.10:

a busy weekend with rlloers and brushes!!!!!!!



















15.1.10:

the finishing little jobs are now taking the time, its the little things that make the diffference!

So, the internal wall has had the skirting fitted and painted both sides, and the ramp has been fitted with a new 16a socket and wired new socket in for it at the wall - Syd - huge respect Sir!!!










The office:

all door frame and door fitted, window frame fitted inside, and all painted twice, also skirting inside and out, again two coats of paint. Carpet being fitted at the weekend, and just needs the wood around the outside at the top and painting and its done! (apart from moving everything form home into it, and cleaning the windows )










just to show how plans and progress is being made, some work is being done in the unit now, with a nice long wheel base van to test the wash bay size and workings....

the pics are after washing the van so helps to show the amount of water/dampness remaining.




























working perfectly for me 

20.1.10

Finally some of the lesser important jobs being done, this can only mean I'm getting xlose to my inital goal!

another job completed and out of the way, just come back from the unit now having been detailing since 8am and then this evening biulding these and transferring my stock etc into them, all nice tidy looking and hidden away










this area between the office and toilet has a more long term plan to it, so for now its being utilised for storage:










24th January 2010

Here we are Ladies and Gentlemen, the end is as close as it will be without the long term plans being rolled out, and the continuous development and improvements which will no doubt take place over the next few weeks, months and years to come!!!

The external view:










the quick walk round:




























and in more detail.....

Wash bay and area for all cleaning, claying etc. Full internal wash bay with gradient floor tapering into a central drain. No more issues with temperature, sun, wind or rain interferring in one's work!










Flat working area: designated for all detailing work on the car away from the wash bay area:










Mid rise scissor ramp: To be used for all wheels off detailing, and machine polishing tasks to enable me to lift the car to a perfect height, removing the crawling around the floor and hard to view areas.










and in the last corner, my office and storage away from the Detailing spaces:










many thanks to all who have followed this huge build and development and I hope to see many of you in the near future!

Iain*


----------



## dazz25

Looks like a nice unit. Whats the reason for digging the floor up though?


----------



## chunkytfg

Subscribed.

Congrats on the unit.

I assume you are doing it properly with the drain going into t a collection tank of some sort?

Do we have a slightly more southern version of polished bliss happening?

You still going to offer mobile stuff or are you staying in the unit from now on?


----------



## Finerdetails

dazz25 said:


> Looks like a nice unit. Whats the reason for digging the floor up though?


fully internal wash bay


----------



## KleenChris

Nice one, look forward to the finished product :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie

very niceindeed a good move there. and wise being able to wash inside..

how do u subscribe a thread?


----------



## Finerdetails

chunkytfg said:


> Subscribed.
> 
> Congrats on the unit.
> 
> I assume you are doing it properly with the drain going into t a collection tank of some sort?
> 
> Do we have a slightly more southern version of polished bliss happening?
> 
> You still going to offer mobile stuff or are you staying in the unit from now on?


its all connected and above board. 

maybe, thats a very honourable comparison

still mobile as well, I have too many existing customers.


----------



## dazz25

Ronnie said:


> very niceindeed a good move there. and wise being able to wash inside..
> 
> how do u subscribe a thread?


Click the thread tools link at the top and click on subscriptions. You should then be able to choose your email options :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs

Subscribed.


Looks really interesting and i hope it is a success for you.


----------



## Ronnie

subscribed as well!!!


----------



## chunkytfg

Finerdetails said:


> its all connected and above board.
> 
> maybe, thats a very honourable comparison
> 
> still mobile as well, I have too many existing customers.


Cool. Not a problem on the comparison even if clerk does say what pad/polish combo's he used:lol::lol:

Looking at your other posts I figured you'd still do mobile but I suppose it all depends on the clients and if they dont mind dropping the car off like a dealer service IYSWIM. I guess once it is open you will offer all your clients the option to have the cars worked on in the unit and hopefully some will take you up on the offer because it'll no doubt make life alot easier for you
:thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare

A unit is definitely the way to go, good luck with it! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## somouk

Subscribed, looks like this could be interesting.


----------



## Delboy_Trotter

Subscribed. looking forward to watching this progress, it would be nice to get a car just in the garage at home.


----------



## tim

Very nice, liking the Internal Wash Bay!

Subscribed!


----------



## ay4alex

looks great! Have you decided on a floor covering yet? eagerly awaiting more pics!


----------



## ArcticVXR

Love it....subscribed :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Looking good. A nice heated unit should hopefully improve business over the winter months, as well as provding a good place to work.


----------



## Jasonlew

very nice wish you all the best in the new year .


----------



## jezza

Subscribed. All the best with it!


----------



## Perfection Detailing

Nice one mate all the best with the plans for 2010:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

Best of luck.. an inside wash bay :argie: better than having stand outside freezing your balls off! :lol:


----------



## chillly

Top unit there mate:thumb: After all the hard work and help you give everyone you deserve to spoil your self:thumb: all the best for 2010 Ian
:thumb::thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83

very nice. Unit looks a good size.

Business must have been good this year.


----------



## PaulN

Nice one,

So you'll get it all sorted for early Jan or is it late Jan?

Good luck with it all.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Simon01

Looks like its a good step forward with the unit 

Good Luck Iain :thumb:

Subscribed


----------



## Auto Detox

Congrat's on the new work place Iain, best of luck with it in 2010

Baz


----------



## Auto Finesse

Looking good Iain, its good to have your own space to work, we are moving next year too.


----------



## DE 1981

Looking good Iain are you renting or did you purchase outright?

Im moving into a new place at the beginning of the year and plan on having a dedictated wash bay also.

what size of place is it as it looks pretty big?

Gav


----------



## spooks

Nice one, all the best with it, look forward to more pics. Hard work always brings its rewards!!!


----------



## Amused

I'm assuming the shag rug and disco ball are on order?


----------



## -Kev-

subscribed :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw

Looking forward to updates on this


----------



## ianFRST

oooooh, niiiice 

i do need more pics of the unit, so we can see the change happen


----------



## -tom-

supscribed bud ware abouts is the new unit? may have to pop buy in the new near


----------



## mrseddymx3

Awesome, congrats

Subscribed


----------



## Leemack

Subscribed

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## kp 115

Just subscribed, good luck with the unit in the new year.:thumb:


----------



## Lump

Subscribed, good luck :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing

Unit is definately the way to go, more so with the way the weather is these days, good luck with the venture


----------



## Cliff

Will be watching :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Subscribed, good luck with it Iain.


----------



## GSVHammer

All the best with the unit. Looking forwards to seeing the finished job. Subscribed as well.


----------



## Racer

Another one..subscribed :thumb:


----------



## clarkie34

Nice one Iain,subscribed also.

I will have to pay you a visit once your up and running,how far from the other unit you used is it?

Had some more bits done to the car aswell.


----------



## Finerdetails

4.12.09 - more pics added now wash bay has been filled, tampered and screened. Only took five hours...... not getting home unitl 9.30pm hasnt done me much good.

More info as time passes...... all will become apparent. My plans are coming together, the wash bay had to be done first due to the mess it makes etc.


----------



## GPS

Subscribed aswell Iain, all the best for the new venture!


----------



## Guest

Brilliant news Iain - look forward to seeing it :thumb:


----------



## PaulN

Finerdetails said:


> 4.12.09 - more pics added now wash bay has been filled, tampered and screened. Only took five hours...... not getting home unitl 9.30pm hasnt done me much good.
> 
> More info as time passes...... all will become apparent. My plans are coming together, the wash bay had to be done first due to the mess it makes etc.


Its great your addeding the pics to the first post. Much better than going through 100s of posts for the next update. :thumb:

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## tom-225

mmmmmmm yummy, would love to have my own inside wash bay


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

I love threads like these.... subscribed and look forward to seeing this progress.

Well done:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails

PaulN said:


> Its great your addeding the pics to the first post. Much better than going through 100s of posts for the next update. :thumb:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


thats because my way is the right way!


----------



## daz4311

looking good iain when your up and running you can sort out the civic again mate ready for the show season only done 600 miles since you sorted it at the dealers for me but you know me i like it right


----------



## duffy02

subscribed!! looks mad so far.. im jealous!


----------



## Ultimate Shine

looks amazing mate:thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR

looking good, hope this goes well for you


----------



## ryanuk

looks good that ian!


----------



## ianFRST

:thumb::thumb:

are we getting updates on a daily basis? pleeeease :lol:


----------



## Scott Harris

PaulN said:


> Its great your addeding the pics to the first post. Much better than going through 100s of posts for the next update. :thumb:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


I agree - well done by the way


----------



## RandomlySet

very nice.....

dunno how you currently operate, but I guess a unit can help you get "bigger" jobs they may take several days.... (or do you do that now by re-visiting the client, or taking their cars to yours?)


----------



## kenny-c

Looks good - what kind of money is in that wash bay set up. My garage leaks at the back wall and would be good to just install an internal drain and then be able to wash inside


----------



## amiller

Never normally reply to these threads, but like hundreds of others, I do follow them.

Keep the updates coming and all the best.


----------



## Huw

Looking good Iain. Another one subscribed.


----------



## JamesnDaz

looks great iain. like i said in the past if you need any help give us a shout. 

James


----------



## Select Detailing

Iain,

The unit venture is looking good. Thread subscribed to.

It will be nice to watch the transformation of this.

I wish you all the best with it and for the 2010 season.

Regards

Gareth.

One more thing, More Pictures Please.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Zaff

Good Luck with your new venture Ian, looks great so far. 

How are you going to prevent water from spreading round your unit. Maybe some sort of sectioned clear screens that you can pull across and then push back when finished may be a good idea. 
:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Good Luck Ian :thumb:

Subscribed 

Johnny


----------



## Kano

Looking good


----------



## Finerdetails

not much has heppened over the weekend, work is still being done by the landlord, stuff behind me in the pics and all will become clear as time passes. Might get some done this week, but its next week onwards when things will really get going... I'll update as and when stuff is done, but I'm doing most of thew labouring myself, and working too so its limited at the mo.


----------



## Toolman

Congratulation...I myself just moved into my new 8-bays unit this year and I know it takes a big commitment to take this on...all the very best buddy!


----------



## Allblackdup

Excellent stuff! Really looking forward to the updates and how it all progresses. 

Good luck!  

Gaz


----------



## ben1988

looking good mate cant wait to see it when its finished and the wash bay is something i would love


----------



## Miglior

Good luck with the new unit and on going into next year iain! 

Hope all is well in Rochdale!


----------



## bluenose

Glad it's working out mate and good luck with it. I'm sure that unit will be spot on.

Subscribed :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails

bluenose said:


> Glad it's working out mate and good luck with it. I'm sure that unit will be spot on.
> 
> Subscribed :thumb:


thanks Chris :thumb:

Iain


----------



## Ebbe J

Hi Iain,

Good-looking facility you've got there. How big is it? Got any pics from elsewhere in the building? Would like to see your plans and ideas


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Skodaw

Glad to see things going so well. Top marks for doing it yourself as well.

Must admit the one thing that always grates when I look at a Polished Bliss post is that flaming blow up monstrosity they use - indoor washbay is the way to go.


----------



## Leemack

Skodaw said:


> Glad to see things going so well. Top marks for doing it yourself as well.
> 
> Must admit the one thing that always grates when I look at a Polished Bliss post is that flaming blow up monstrosity they use - indoor washbay is the way to go.


I think thats a legal/site issue 

I went to look at a unit which was perfect but they dont allow use of their drains for valeting so one of those "inflatable things" would have been the only way i could have got that unit at that time :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy

Looks good so far, good luck with the new venture, washing inside will be such a bonus in our crappy climate


----------



## cuprar amarillo

the best with the plans for 2010


----------



## DE 1981

Showshine said:


> I think thats a legal/site issue
> 
> I went to look at a unit which was perfect but they dont allow use of their drains for valeting so one of those "inflatable things" would have been the only way i could have got that unit at that time :thumb:


I looked into them but no point now as moving unit early next year, oh and they do need to be inflated


----------



## Shiny

Looking good Iain, that's a nice clean modern and spacious unit you got there, should come up a treat for you.


----------



## WHIZZER

Congrats on the New unit - im sure this will turn into a cracking detail shop


----------



## Finerdetails

Ebbe J said:


> Hi Iain,
> 
> Good-looking facility you've got there. How big is it? Got any pics from elsewhere in the building? Would like to see your plans and ideas
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ebbe


not yet, I'm waiting for the land lord to finish one or two things, then I have some work to do before you will see further pics


----------



## Finerdetails

Shiny said:


> Looking good Iain, that's a nice clean modern and spacious unit you got there, should come up a treat for you.


thanks for sorting all the insurances too Lloyd, Iain


----------



## Shiny

No worries mate, glad i could help.


----------



## colarado red

looks like you are going to have nice space to work in.Good luck


----------



## Finerdetails

Monday coming is going to be a bit of a day at the unit for me, so hopefully progress and more pics


----------



## Tone Loc

Looks good so far, all the best with it. The great thing is you're only across town too so for once its good to see some local action


----------



## saxomad

bonus, least u wont get as cold!!


----------



## Michael172

Moar nao


----------



## Clark @ PB

Detail Ecosse said:


> I looked into them but no point now as moving unit early next year, oh and they do need to be inflated


Not all of them do :thumb:

Ours actually holds water for the first half hour or so of the wash stage without even being inflated, and as someone already stated - it's a legality thing for us. Is a bit of a pain but we're doing our thing for the environment I guess


----------



## DE 1981

^^Yeh the ones i looked at all needed inflating kinda put me off really, im now going down the same route as Iain with a dedicated indoor wash bay and associated waste water disposal to keep the council cronies happy.:thumb:

Gav


----------



## clarkie34

Just posted link on our owners club Iain.:thumb:


----------



## RyanJon

I know where the unit is

I was driving in my van today from 1 job to the next, and out of the corner of my eye saw the FD van parked up outside the unit.....I stopped to have a nosey but couldn't see you knocking about so I was quickly on my way.....a word of warning for you Iain....the butty shop next door isn't up too much, 1 of the greasiest butties I've ever eaten. Keep up the good work:thumb:

Ryan


----------



## Bish

very nice looking unit indeed.


----------



## Leemack

Any updates Iain


----------



## Finerdetails

Showshine said:


> Any updates Iain


I was in all day yest. got some pics etc, just need time to add them now


----------



## Michael172




----------



## Finerdetails

17.12.09 update added to first post


----------



## R1KK1 BFG

Looking good Ian , offers till there if you need it


----------



## Leemack

Looks good Iain. :thumb:

It's bloody hard work though isn't it?

I had a unit 10 years ago and to sort that lot out was a true nightmare (fun though)


----------



## Finerdetails

more work being done today, so hopefully more pics this weekend


----------



## Finerdetails

todays work added to first post


----------



## jedi-knight83

Are you not taking the inner wash bay wall any higher (cant really call it a wall at the moment.. more of a 'step')

Looks like a nice space... how much does a unit of this size set you back then?


----------



## Finerdetails

jedi-knight83 said:


> Are you not taking the inner wash bay wall any higher (cant really call it a wall at the moment.. more of a 'step')
> 
> Looks like a nice space... how much does a unit of this size set you back then?


two brick on top of one another, with concrete between, running approx 6metres long, big step 

No, its inital plan is to stay just as you see and see how it works, will be built higher if neeeded but I want to keep the unit as open as possible. The plans are done for me and how I work, and as there is only me working in it, its all tailored to just how I want it for me to work.

Price - thats between me and land lord


----------



## -Kev-

coming along nicely :thumb:


----------



## Autovalet

I'm sure somebody has already said this but that's a big unit there Iain... Just you working in there?


----------



## Clb Ltd

looking good Iain all the best with it :thumb:


----------



## -tom-

looks very good ian, very nice space u have there


----------



## Simon01

Looking Good its coming on nice, 


where is the unit based, manchester area ?


----------



## ryand

What exactly are you doing with the floor - prep before some kind of 2 pack epoxy floor paint?

Coming along nice!


----------



## bigsyd

i will give you a ring in the morning ian, all go for tuesday :thumb:


----------



## johny5

Hi Iain  really pleased for you mate hope all is going well and wish you well with your plans, ill hopefully come visit when your up and running,


----------



## Perfection Detailing

Coming along nicely Iain:thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails

ryand said:


> What exactly are you doing with the floor - prep before some kind of 2 pack epoxy floor paint?
> 
> Coming along nice!


no paint. other plans a foot


----------



## Finerdetails

Simon01 said:


> Looking Good its coming on nice,
> 
> where is the unit based, manchester area ?


yeap, just 1 mile from my home :wave:


----------



## mk2jon

Well done,i'm sure it will be a top unit when finished,looking forward to the end result


----------



## DE 1981

Finerdetails said:


> yeap, just 1 mile from my home :wave:


Oh well Iain that prob makes you second in the list of 'whose studio is closest to their house' as mine is only 0.5 miles from my front door:wave:

Yours is really coming on looking forward to more updates.

Gav


----------



## Finerdetails

progress has slowed at the mo, whilst I had the time planned and everything organised, the weather is preventing things now... arrrrgh!


----------



## baptistsan

That looks good. No idea why this has piqued my interest but it has. Have subscribed and look forward to the end result. Admire the amount of work you are clearly putting into this.


----------



## Shiny

Finerdetails said:


> No, its inital plan is to stay just as you see and see how it works, will be built higher if neeeded but I want to keep the unit as open as possible. The plans are done for me and how I work, and as there is only me working in it, its all tailored to just how I want it for me to work.


That's coming on well Iain, i don't envy you with all that painting though!

Putting my H&S hat on though, you may want to put some bright yellow hazard lines or something on the low level wash bay wall. Unfortunately you have to account for stupid people who don't look where they are going, if they trip over it, they will most likely end up trying to sue you arguing "it was black and i didn't see it..."


----------



## bigsyd

@ 3pm today, i thought i was spending christmas in ians unit


----------



## coxy

Looks great, best of luck


----------



## PJS

Finerdetails said:


> two brick on top of one another, with concrete between, running approx 6metres long, big step
> 
> No, its inital plan is to stay just as you see and see how it works, will be built higher if neeeded but I want to keep the unit as open as possible. The plans are done for me and how I work, and as there is only me working in it, its all tailored to just how I want it for me to work.


Rather than more brickwork to close off the area, what about a heavy-duty clear plastic "industrial curtain". Would still permit light through, but keep cast-off dirt and water out of the area behind the "step"?


----------



## Finerdetails

Shiny said:


> That's coming on well Iain, i don't envy you with all that painting though!
> 
> Putting my H&S hat on though, you may want to put some bright yellow hazard lines or something on the low level wash bay wall. Unfortunately you have to account for stupid people who don't look where they are going, if they trip over it, they will most likely end up trying to sue you arguing "it was black and i didn't see it..."


it was balck, it isn't now  :thumb:

Dont assume things are finsihed in the pics you keep seeing everyone


----------



## Finerdetails

dec 23rd update added, wash bay continued, and electrics part one


----------



## tallandy

Looks awesome Iain have to come and have a butchers when its finished. New car arriving Feb next year also


----------



## Finerdetails

27.12.09

update added, office progress including build, electrics, insulation and cladding


----------



## -Kev-

looking very good so far Iain :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh

Looks awesome! All the best with your new venture!


----------



## Leemack

Looking good Iain


----------



## big-daf

looks brilliant , subscribed :thumb:


----------



## MrLOL

wish you all the best in your new venture.

The quality of your work has always left me astounded so ive no doubt your taking a step in the right direction. The unit will improve your image, and will help you get work done in the winter when it would normally be too cold outside


----------



## Swanny_UK

Finerdetails said:


> Dont assume things are finsihed in the pics you keep seeing everyone


When I say the low wall, I got the impression that we may well see a glass wall perhaps? :speechles


----------



## *MAGIC*

Looking good dude.

Do you not think the office will be a little too small?

Robbie


----------



## Finerdetails

*MAGIC* said:


> Looking good dude.
> 
> Do you not think the office will be a little too small?
> 
> Robbie


nope


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Office looks a good size to me. It's not as if you need much room in there really, just enough for a phone, computer and some files.


----------



## -tom-

looking realy good ian


----------



## *MAGIC*

Finerdetails said:


> nope


But once the tv and x-box with reclining sofa goes in will you have enough room for the desk :lol:


----------



## alx_chung

Looks great! I love looking at these build type threads. Keep up the good work!
Alex


----------



## Finerdetails

*MAGIC* said:


> But once the tv and x-box with reclining sofa goes in will you have enough room for the desk :lol:


Dont forget you dont know all of my plans and i only show you work as its completed


----------



## Ebbe J

This is really taking shape nicely - absolutely great space you've got there! Good efforts with the internal wash bay too, I think we are quite a bit on here who can see it's value, especially at this time of year. It's just too cold outside at the moment for cleaning cars. I'm voting for climate change :lol:

All the best in the new year!


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Finerdetails

31.12.09

New Years Eve update added, painted office and first sight of internal wall.


----------



## Finerdetails

New Year's Eve:

This morning's work has included emptying the garage at home and moving EVERYTHING up to the unit. More on that later, just a glimse of the rubber flooring dropped down for now:










and also another little treat 










have a great New Year!


----------



## Baker21

Finerdetails said:


>


Good old Costco Floor Tiles............:thumb:

Like the lifter...........:thumb:

All the best for the New Year...........:thumb:


----------



## benji330i

Where is the unit mate?
I'm in Bury and might have to bring the beemer to you sometime this year. Huge discounts for DW members I trust?!


----------



## Finerdetails

since its snowing again and this weekends work is cancelled I may try to get up to the unit and get more jobs done


----------



## nicp2007

looking good mate, :thumb:

i'll have to pop down when it's all up and running


----------



## Carn

Thanks for the updates...



Finerdetails said:


>


Can you tell me a little bit more about this particular lift? Looks to be a manually operated one...Never seen them before


----------



## Ronnie

looking great any info about the lift looks very handy. Only thing would worry me is the wall at the wash ba. its a bit low and in a moments lapse could be a nasty dent. what about a rail or a pole at the end just to mark it out.. Just saying as I have done this before myself and it is easily done in a rush.


----------



## ianFRST

my mate has one of them lifts. great lift, it only lifts it a little height, but easily enough to get the wheels off the car / get under it.


----------



## Finerdetails

the lift is a 2500kg lift, tested to 3000kg, it lifts one metre off the ground, more than enough for what I need. In the pic the lift has the mobility kit on it, allowing me to move it around the unit on my own (empty). The kit (handle and wheels) remove to make the ramp flat on the floor. As yet only tested empty until I get the van there tomorrow


----------



## Finerdetails

todays job was to leave home in this










and go do this










I've moved so much snow in last few weeks my hands are blistered!


----------



## Offyourmarks

looking good iain

thats the ramp we have at the moment - from geg ellesmere port area.

Its a great ramp for the price but does have its limitations - best thing i did was countersink it; so its a drive on as the lead ramps can be a sill catcher on sports flavored cars. Might be worth considering mate


----------



## Puntoboy

Looks wicked. Where is the lift from?


----------



## PootleFlump

Puntoboy said:


> Looks wicked. Where is the lift from?


Looks a bit like one of the lifts these guys make http://www.wix.com/strongmantools/BetaWeb. Not cheap.


----------



## Mick Doohan

looking great!


----------



## -tom-

very nice ian


----------



## Guest

This the ramp Iain

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BRAND-NEW-2-5..._Lifting_Moving_Equipment?hash=item518f701351

Unit's looking great atb for 2010.

Paul


----------



## Puntoboy

If only I had £1200!


----------



## Finerdetails

5th jan added to first post:

5th Jan 2010

The weather, like for everyone else, is causing some issues. Tasks and jobs are massively delayed and the shear volume of snow/temps is not helping progress. Some progress is being made, and some teething probs are being ironed out too.

Yesterday I left home at just after 8am:










when I got to the unit things didnt improve as the lock on the massive security gates was frozen solid, but luckily I have my aux power in the van, so extension lead out, heat gun on, and hey presto! same of the the unit entrance door too just to get me in!










There is a lot of what I would class as testiong at the moment, one of those jobs being the ramp, having its first trial with a bit of weight!










to give an idea of how hight the van is, here's one with the Ice Road Detailer next to it 










and lastly just to show how much snow we've got North of Manchester, check this out. 7.30am this morning, i got the van half way from the raod to the Business Centre Gates, run out of traction, gave it full lock, planted the trottle and pulled it horizontal on the slope to ensure I could get back down the slope once i shovelled all the snow for an hour *again[/] arrrrgggghhhh










you can see how the front wheels just spun right as I planted it and danced my way horizontal. *


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport

Great ramp that man !


----------



## Ti22

Looking good there iain!


----------



## nicp2007

looking really good mate :thumb:

how does the ramp work with cars that have side skirts lower than the sills??

it look like it would crush them before getting to the sill??

i'm guessing there is a way around this? or i am just looing at it wrong,


----------



## clarkie34

Ramp looks awesome mate:thumb:

I can see my car on there at some point this year.


----------



## Finerdetails

nicp2007 said:


> looking really good mate :thumb:
> 
> how does the ramp work with cars that have side skirts lower than the sills??
> 
> it look like it would crush them before getting to the sill??
> 
> i'm guessing there is a way around this? or i am just looing at it wrong,


blocks under the car seated on the ramp :thumb: and in all honesty, if something has a body kit on it that dodgy, I odnt want it on a ramp


----------



## nicp2007

Finerdetails said:


> blocks under the car seated on the ramp :thumb: and in all honesty, if something has a body kit on it that dodgy, I odnt want it on a ramp


that makes sense now :thumb: thanks mate,

i had to jack an escort cosworth up the other day at my place and that has side skirts lower than the actural jacking points,

a ramp would of been much easyer instead of trolly jacks and axle stand and a lot of messing around

good look with the new place, when is the kettle officialy on??? :wave:


----------



## Finerdetails

nicp2007 said:


> that makes sense now :thumb: thanks mate,
> 
> i had to jack an escort cosworth up the other day at my place and that has side skirts lower than the actural jacking points,
> 
> a ramp would of been much easyer instead of trolly jacks and axle stand and a lot of messing around
> 
> good look with the new place, when is the kettle officialy on??? :wave:


I wish I could say.. dam weather is causing loads of issues. They have been trying to delivery my MDf for three days now, and other work has ground to a halt thanks to the stupily low temps. I was expecting some winter issues, but as others, not this bad!


----------



## n_d_fox

Its a shame the weather has dampened your progress as up to now you have been making good speed on things.

Looks to be taking shape nicely though and i wish you every success in the future :thumb:


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Its taking shape nicely now! Love the ramp, looks very professional :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails

lots of work been dont today, and tomorrow, will have some good updates over the weekend!


----------



## Finerdetails

added to firist post:

8th Jan 2010

Boy am I knackered. The cold days are really not helping, that coupeld with the FD van being abandoned at the unit, so I'm on shanky's pony there and back most days....

Last two days have been lots of little jobs being done, all centre around finishing this build:



















Its been completely clad on both sides now, and to give an idea of size, the door is 3m wide by 2.4m high, the whole wall being 11m wide by 3.65m high. Its been a huge job, now just needs painting both sides, so there's my weekend spoken for.....


----------



## JamesnDaz

why has the wall been cladded in mdf ??


----------



## Leemack

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails

JamesnDaz said:


> why has the wall been cladded in mdf ??


because its being painted :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride

That looks a fantastic space, its coming on nicely now.

When is the big opening ceremony meet?


----------



## moshinho

JamesnDaz said:


> why has the wall been cladded in mdf ??


Because of the noise i think...


----------



## ryand

So wash bay one side, dry side behind the door for polishing etc, that the therory?


----------



## jamest

Looking good.


----------



## GlynRS2

Great progress - good use of your time with this weather.
I imagine a lot of people will have snow rash from dragging icy snow over there gritty vehicles, so when the thaw starts you should have plenty of work :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails

ryand said:


> So wash bay one side, dry side behind the door for polishing etc, that the therory?


the 'plan' is all detailing in the area you are seeing, behind the wall is for my personal storage :wave:


----------



## -tom-

lucking realy good ian me likes this alot


----------



## *MAGIC*

Looking good mate.


----------



## JamesnDaz

Finerdetails said:


> the 'plan' is all detailing in the area you are seeing, behind the wall is for my personal storage :wave:


Thats what i was getting at... trying to suss out what was behind the studded wall


----------



## banditbarron

JamesnDaz said:


> Thats what i was getting at... trying to suss out what was behind the studded wall


Maybe this?


----------



## Refined Detail

JamesnDaz said:


> Thats what i was getting at... trying to suss out what was behind the studded wall


Probably none of your business?!


----------



## Ducky

Coming along nicely mate, really like those ramps too...where did you source it from?


----------



## Finerdetails

Ducky said:


> Coming along nicely mate, really like those ramps too...where did you source it from?


info is about three/four pages back from here


----------



## Finerdetails

Rich H said:


> Probably none of your business?!


lol, love those kind of posts


----------



## Finerdetails

new update added, just showing the weekends work painting both sides of the internal wall.

More work planned for Tomorrow (contractor in) and on Wednesday by me, so hopefully more progress this week too!


----------



## -tom-

looking fantastic ian, will have to come see you one day


----------



## n_d_fox

Just been looking at the updates from the weekend... its all taking shape now

Is that wall running down th centre of the unit or something ? to split the unit into 2 halves for performing different tasks ?


----------



## JamesnDaz

n_d_fox said:


> Just been looking at the updates from the weekend... its all taking shape now
> 
> Is that wall running down th centre of the unit or something ? to split the unit into 2 halves for performing different tasks ?


dont be so nosey! well thats what i got told!


----------



## Finerdetails

JamesnDaz said:


> dont be so nosey! well thats what i got told!


not by me 

as said earlier, the internal wall is there to divide for my personal storage


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Coming along great Iain. Something to be proud of.


----------



## WHIZZER

Iain -really coming together now - Loving the ramp - Seen another one of these in the Uk used by a detailer the other day


----------



## Finerdetails

been puttting the hours in this week at all the wrong times, ie before and after my normal day... so I'm knackered, BUT!!!!!..... the inital plan is almost complete, and from here on in the detailing centre will continue along a rolling plan or improvements and developments  some pics at the weekend, as the current jobs have taken much time and effort to only create minor changes


----------



## bluenose

Fantastic effort in getting to this point fella. Really pleased for you and I'm sure it will only continue to get better :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails

15.1.10 -added to first post also

the finishing little jobs are now taking the time, its the little things that make the diffference!

So, the internal wall has had the skirting fitted and painted both sides, and the ramp has been fitted with a new 16a socket and wired new socket in for it at the wall - Syd - huge respect Sir!!!










The office:

all door frame and door fitted, window frame fitted inside, and all painted twice, also skirting inside and out, again two coats of paint. Carpet being fitted at the weekend, and just needs the wood around the outside at the top and painting and its done! (apart from moving everything form home into it, and cleaning the windows )


----------



## Auto Detox

Coming along nicely Iain, what plans do you have for the lighting ?


----------



## scottgm

looks huge! also ace 

good job


----------



## pologti

look great ,was wondering what the access roads are like for lowered car , e.g speed bumps, slope, 

what the postcode for the unit 

Kenny


----------



## M13KYF

I think you need to put on your website your address in or at least the town your operating from if its for security reason. If someone finds you on the web, it doesn't say where you are based and would have to ring or email you to find out.

Great to have someone in the northwest


----------



## Finerdetails

pologti said:


> look great ,was wondering what the access roads are like for lowered car , e.g speed bumps, slope,
> 
> what the postcode for the unit
> 
> Kenny


under two miles from the M62 motorway and not a speed bump or trip hazard in sight  all part of the reason for the choice of location :thumb: :wave:


----------



## Finerdetails

M13KYF said:


> I think you need to put on your website your address in or at least the town your operating from if its for security reason. If someone finds you on the web, it doesn't say where you are based and *would have to ring or email you to find out*.
> 
> Great to have someone in the northwest


aint that the truth :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails

Auto Detox said:


> Coming along nicely Iain, what plans do you have for the lighting ?


its staying as it is for now, plenty for working in :thumb:


----------



## Domus

Looks very good Iain, is my invite to the grand opening in the post? :wave:

Not too far from sunny Radcliffe.


----------



## GlynRS2

Looks like you will be open for business in there pretty soon.


----------



## Finerdetails

just to show how plans and progress is being made, some work is being done in the unit now, with a nice long wheel base van to test the wash bay size and workings....

the pics are after washing the van so helps to show the amount of water/dampness remaining.




























working perfectly for me


----------



## Leemack

Looking good Iain mate :thumb:

Want more pics want more pics


----------



## -tom-

very nice ian, we have that beading around your wash area on the garge and it does work to some point like 95 % off the time


----------



## karburn

Well done and best of luck for 2010!!!


----------



## Finerdetails

Showshine said:


> Looking good Iain mate :thumb:
> 
> Want more pics want more pics


its planned for me to be doing some more work over the weekend, and then hopefully a full write up next week :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

First time I have been able to check back on this thread since you first posted it due to waiting for new internet connection and you certainly have been busy Iain. Looks spot on, well done:thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails

20.1.10

Finally some of the lesser important jobs being done, this can only mean I'm getting xlose to my inital goal!

another job completed and out of the way, just come back from the unit now having been detailing since 8am and then this evening biulding these and transferring my stock etc into them, all nice tidy looking and hidden away










this area between the office and toilet has a more long term plan to it, so for now its being utilised for storage:


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Looking good! I like reading threads like this and would love to do something similar myself - I bet it feels good knowing you can stand back when its finished and think "ive done that".

Keep it up :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails

Andy_Wigan said:


> Looking good! I like reading threads like this and would love to do something similar myself - I bet it feels good knowing you can stand back when its finished and think "ive done that".
> 
> Keep it up :thumb:


each day brings another smile to my face, and working in there is a true joy! Its all been planned by me, for me and how i work, so its like have your own dream detailing unit  and all this has been achieved since getting started at the start of Dec!


----------



## *MAGIC*

Looking great all the best with it mate.


----------



## nicp2007

coming along nicley mate :thumb:

those cubards and selves are spot on i have them in my place too :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails

quickk update, the material to finsih the wash bay wall off arrived yesterday, I will fit this weekend and we're on for some proper pics and full detail write up next week


----------



## tallandy

Awesome looking forward to the write up


----------



## Finerdetails

tallandy said:


> Awesome looking forward to the write up


me too! :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

Dam it,

thought this was an update 

Look forward to it


----------



## -tom-

looking realy good bud


----------



## Finerdetails

Showshine said:


> Dam it,
> 
> thought this was an update
> 
> Look forward to it


very nearly, few hours work in the morning for me then some pics for you


----------



## inpursuit

been following this for a while, looking very nice so far, can't wait fo rsome more pics :thumb:


----------



## sootysteve

cool, like the ramp!


----------



## Finerdetails

*24th January 2010*

Here we are Ladies and Gentlemen, the end is as close as it will be without the long term plans being rolled out, and the continuous development and improvements which will no doubt take place over the next few weeks, months and years to come!!!

The external view:










the quick walk round:




























and in more detail.....

Wash bay and area for all cleaning, claying etc. Full internal wash bay with gradient floor tapering into a central drain. No more issues with temperature, sun, wind or rain interferring in one's work!










Flat working area: designated for all detailing work on the car away from the wash bay area:










Mid rise scissor ramp: To be used for all wheels off detailing, and machine polishing tasks to enable me to lift the car to a perfect height, removing the crawling around the floor and hard to view areas.










and in the last corner, my office and storage away from the Detailing spaces:










many thanks to all who have followed this huge build and development and I hope to see many of you in the near future!

Iain


----------



## -tom-

ian it looks fantastic i will pop up at some point and have a proper look around


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Looks great and very professional! :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw

That looks like a well laid out detailing area, this has been a fantastic journey to watch.

Good luck for the future :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2

It looks fantastic Iain. A huge amount of work that you have put in, but I am sure that it will pay it's dividends. Very spacious and very well specced. Washing inside will be a godsend. :thumb:


----------



## ryand

great work, enjoy the new space!


----------



## cleancar

is there going to be a shiny finer details sign outside the building ?


----------



## Select Detailing

Iain,

It has been a real pleasure to read this on a reg basics.

I feel inspired by what you have achieved with the new build and can bet many a long hour has gone in to the design, and development on this project.

Reading this post has given me some good ideas for my new unit venture in 2010, its all dependant on the cash flow and unit.

With regards to your venture, I wish you all the best with the unit and hope it brings you all you wished and dreamed for.

Kind Regards

Gareth..


----------



## alx_chung

Looks good Iain. Can't wait to see the place fully up and running.
Might give you a visit later on in the year to say hi and see how its all going.
Alex


----------



## Finerdetails

Select Detailing said:


> Iain,
> 
> It has been a real pleasure to read this on a reg basics.
> 
> I feel inspired by what you have achieved with the new build and can bet many a long hour has gone in to the design, and development on this project.
> 
> Reading this post has given me some good ideas for my new unit venture in 2010, its all dependant on the cash flow and unit.
> 
> With regards to your venture, I wish you all the best with the unit and hope it brings you all you wished and dreamed for.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Gareth..


thanks gareth, the last 2 months have had many a sleepless night!!!


----------



## Finerdetails

cleancar said:


> is there going to be a shiny finer details sign outside the building ?


quite simply... no.


----------



## extreme-detail

thats what i call a good lay out


----------



## lonterra

Looking really good Iain

Is there going to be an official 'opening' event so we can come down and have a nosey?

Matt.


----------



## Ronnie

very very nice but that wall does concen me a bit i can just picture a sill catching it when moving round to/from the ramp. iwould put a pole etc to mark it out just to be on the safe side.. apart from that I wish you all the very best Iain!!


----------



## Select Detailing

Could you provide details on the ramp system inc cost and where to buy.

Gareth


----------



## cleancar

Finerdetails said:


> quite simply... no.


why not ?!!!


----------



## clarkie34

Looks spot on mate.:thumb:

Where did you get the rubber matting for the floor?


----------



## Finerdetails

lonterra said:


> Looking really good Iain
> 
> Is there going to be an official 'opening' event so we can come down and have a nosey?
> 
> Matt.


not yet, still jobs to be completed before anything like that....


----------



## Finerdetails

Select Detailing said:


> Could you provide details on the ramp system inc cost and where to buy.
> 
> Gareth


its in the threads, quite a few pages back


----------



## Finerdetails

cleancar said:


> why not ?!!!


because I dont want to yet/maybe not at all......


----------



## PaulN

Im sure its been asked before but whats behind the stud wall you put up?

Looks great btw and having all the pics on post 1 is spot on.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## 1.8TS

Finerdetails said:


> because I dont want to yet/maybe not at all......


I wouldn't. Why advertise to opportunists walking past that you've a car worth 80k in there?

If a client is looking for you, they'll find you or ring for directions.


----------



## Finerdetails

1.8TS said:


> I wouldn't. Why advertise to opportunists walking past that you've a car worth 80k in there?
> 
> If a client is looking for you, they'll find you or ring for directions.


exactly, all my business is by appointment only anyway, and in the last 12 months my customers have been 95 percent repeat. So my reasons for not having a sign are quite obvious. Not to say that may change and one may go up, but dont be surprised if I dont  The small door has signage on it, and can only be seen when the shutter is up, which means I am here.


----------



## Yatesey

Wow that was a pleasure to read through, I wish you all the best in the future and I may be booking my car in very soon!


----------



## Finerdetails

Yatesey said:


> Wow that was a pleasure to read through, I wish you all the best in the future and I may be booking my car in very soon!


look forward too meeting you soon :wave::thumb:


----------



## shabba

Good luck mate! Unit looks awesome


----------

